# Where to buy R4i Save Dongle



## theskipster (Dec 24, 2015)

I really want to buy this to back up some old games, but can't find aynwhere that seems legit to buy it from. Specifically, I was hoping that the site would allow paypal. I know PeachDS does, but they stopped carrying the save dongle. Are there any good sites to get it from?


----------



## NM007 (Dec 26, 2015)

please check at 3DSGamerworld.com
http://www.3dsgamerworld.com/r4i-save-donglebackup-the-3dsdsids-game-save-data-p-24.html

i ordered something from them before, real USA seller, ship from California


----------



## Potato hoarder (Feb 8, 2016)

I got my save dongle at NDS-Card.com
Came without problems. You can also find their link at the bottom of every page.


----------

